# P. ocellata photoshopped



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2008)

This is done was done in Adobe Photoshop believe it or not. It was done by my friend Tamatha and myself. Took 4 days to finish, we basically just pasted the picture in the background and colored the mantis until it was all white,yellow and a little bit of light green then mixed in a few colors and added details. Well here it is...

We call it "Kiss of Death" A MUST CLICK!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jun 10, 2008)

It' ain't the best idea to feed them crickets...


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 10, 2008)

you would be better off shooting it with a white bit of paper behind it and saving u 4 days.  what was the background u have before?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 10, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> It' ain't the best idea to feed them crickets...


i know a freind thats breed walbergii and feed them just on crickets.i would rather use flys but when the flys are running low they can take a crikct or 2 . IMO


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i know a freind thats breed walbergii and feed them just on crickets.i would rather use flys but when the flys are running low they can take a crikct or 2 . IMO


That's exactly why I fed it a cricket, plus they can take on the crickets with no problem. The houseflies stopped coming because it's too cold now.

Well, we took the picture of it and the background is actually a bunch or drawers, baskets and a green chair.

This is a picture edited with NO SPECIAL EFFECTS. It was all done by hand using the paint tool to retrace and mix up all the colors. It took 4 days to

retrace it, not to take the picture.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2008)

What did the original(s) look like? I can't even tell what's edited!


----------



## Sparky (Jun 10, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> What did the original(s) look like? I can't even tell what's edited!


It's here, notice how the cricket's antennae is down in the original and how off to the side the pic is. Look very closely at the pic and you can tell the difference. The mantid's head and the cricket is a big give-away, I think it was edited pretty well.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice 1, i had always fed my whalbergii on fly ever since i had him as a tony nymph, but before going on a week end away i thought id feed him cause i he was a little thin, no flies around so i gave him 1 cricket, he is now dead


----------



## Isis (Jun 11, 2008)

I resigned from crickets and now if I run out of waxmoths I just feed my mantids with roaches. Thea are cleaner I suppose, less casualties and besides they are more durable  

Now I only feed my mantids with fruitflies, than the lesser waxmoths A. grisea (i noticed you don't breed those and it is a pity) and then greater waxmoths G. melonella...


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

Sparky said:


> That's exactly why I fed it a cricket, plus they can take on the crickets with no problem. The houseflies stopped coming because it's too cold now.Well, we took the picture of it and the background is actually a bunch or drawers, baskets and a green chair.
> 
> This is a picture edited with NO SPECIAL EFFECTS. It was all done by hand using the paint tool to retrace and mix up all the colors. It took 4 days to
> 
> retrace it, not to take the picture.


i understand it didnt take you 4 days to take the pic  what i mean is your be better of picking the mantis up and putting it on a white bit of paper..it will save you 4 days editing..it wil look alot better.

if u have phototshop u can cut and paste it on to another layer in 20 mins.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> What did the original(s) look like? I can't even tell what's edited!


thats cause you dont know what to look for..look at the back right foot.it looks out of place.a good effort tho  its hard to get this right.i know iv tryed many timesi.its easy to do.but to do right where it looks natrula is really hard.u need to be really good at phototshop to do it.like igor does. its easier and saves you alot of time shooting them on a white paper.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 11, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> thats cause you dont know what to look for..look at the back right foot.it looks out of place.a good effort tho  its hard to get this right.i know iv tryed many timesi.its easy to do.but to do right where it looks natrula is really hard.u need to be really good at phototshop to do it.like igor does. its easier and saves you alot of time shooting them on a white paper.


Huh? The back right foot on the original and processed pictures look the same to me. Umm, am I missing something?


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Huh? The back right foot on the original and processed pictures look the same to me. Umm, am I missing something?


oh your right.its in the 1st shot to..


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 11, 2008)

it took me 20 seconds to clone it out.i think it looks fine now..that bit on its back foot was very distracting.i hope you dont mind me editing your pic..if you do tell me and il delete the pic.i just wanted to show you what i ment,


----------



## Sparky (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh Thanks! I was thinking of doing that, but I don't have Photoshop and my friend and I rarely get to meet up. I seriously want photoshop, all the other programs suck.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 13, 2008)

Eh? What did you use? I thought it was Photoshop all along. Hmm, have you tried Gimp? I heard it powerful and has a lot of Photoshoppy features.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 13, 2008)

download photoshop cs2 free on bit torrent


----------



## Sparky (Jun 13, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> Eh? What did you use? I thought it was Photoshop all along. Hmm, have you tried Gimp? I heard it powerful and has a lot of Photoshoppy features.


It IS photoshop, my friend has it, it was done at a friend's house. I tried Gimp and didn't like it; It's too complicated. I'm downloading trying Photoshop torrent right now.


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 13, 2008)

Sparky said:


> It IS photoshop, my friend has it, it was done at a friend's house. I tried Gimp and didn't like it; It's too complicated. I'm downloading trying Photoshop torrent right now.


if you get stuck using it and need tips pm me.


----------

